
Mozilla Spring MVP Lab – build something meaningful (and get paid to do it) - punsach
https://mozilla.org/builders
======
hackurGirl
This is exciting and the definitely the start of a movement.

------
ajahcs
This would be a great opportunity to make a difference.

